# Apex pharmaceuticas products detection times and new holograms



## Maryland-Machin (Jul 3, 2005)

18 months All 
Test T-350 (Apex) 
Nandrolone Decanoate (Apex) 

12 months 
nandrolone phenylpropionate 

5 months 
Cosmostan 80 / 20 (Apex) 
Androstan T-300 (Apex) 
Equi-Bol 200 (Apex) 
Primobolan Depot (Apex) 
boldenone undecyclate 
metehenolone enanthate 
trenbolone 
trenbolone acetate 
injectable methandienone 

3 months 
Testastan Depot (Apex cypionate) 
Enanthate 250 (Apex) 
testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren) 
testosterone enanthate 
testosterone cypionate 

2 months 
Oxy-Drolic (Apex) 
Winstrol Oil Based (Apex) 
Masteron (Apex) 
oxymetholone 
fluoxymesterone 
injectabel stanozolol 
formebolone 
drostanolone propionate 

5 weeks 
Methanabolic (Apex) 
methandienone 
mesterolone 
ethylestrenole 
noretadrolone 

3 weeks 
Stanoplex (Apex) 
oxandrolone 
oral stanozolol 

2 weeks 
Propionate 125 (Apex) 
testosterone propionate 

1 weeks 
testosterone undecanoate 

4 days Clenbuterol


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Good info.


----------



## robert delarosa (Apr 6, 2008)

*apex brands*

hey guy i live near the border and the good product was tornel in deca but they dont carry that deca any more but they told me that they carry apex products i want to know if that brand is good i know it is an underground company i was interested in d-bol and they carry that but in 50mg  a pill  if you can give me some inf on apex thanks guy.


----------

